# Fischerprüfung nur bei der örtlichen Behörde?



## Kokiri (7. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

mich würde es interessieren, ob es nur möglich ist in NRW die Fischerprüfung bei der örtlichen Behörde abzulegen.

Ich hatte mal irgendwo im Internet gelesen, dass es auch möglich sein soll das im Internet zu machen. Natürlich nicht von zuhause, sondern es soll da Einrichtungen geben. 



> Kann man die Fischerprüfung auch online absolvieren?
> 
> Ab dem Jahr 2013 wird die Fischerprüfung erstmals im Onlineverfahren stattfinden. Dies hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht mehr nur auf den einen Prüfungstermin am ersten Samstag des Märzes festgelegt ist, sondern zwischen vielen unterschiedlichen Prüfungsterminen wird auswählen können. Zwar wird man die Online Fischerprüfung nicht zuhause am PC ausfüllen können, sondern in einem Prüfungslokal, doch bringt die Onlineprüfung eine Vielzahl von Vorteilen, die in diesem Artikel thematisiert werden.



Quelle: http://www.angelschein-machen.com/fischerpruefung/fischerpruefung-pruefungsfragen-ablauf-kosten/


Wie zuverlässig ist diese Aussage und hat schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Auch bezüglich Kosten und Anmeldung ect. 

Wäre für Hinweise sehr dankbar!

Gruß Leon


----------



## Anglero (7. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nur bei der örtlichen Behörde?*

Wahrscheinlich würdest als Bayer fündig. Dein geposteter Link deutet ja auch in diese Richtung. Da das Fischereirecht Landesrecht ist, wirst du bezüglich Online-Prüfung in NRW mit bayrischen Infos leider kaum Glück haben. Die verlinkte Seite ist insofern schlecht gemacht, indem sie unterstellt, dass jeder Bayer ist und einen Vorbereitungskurs absolvieren muss ;-)


----------



## antonio (7. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nur bei der örtlichen Behörde?*

der seitenbetreiber ist bayer.

antonio


----------



## Kokiri (7. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nur bei der örtlichen Behörde?*

Okay verstehe, aber vielleicht weis ja jemand, ob es in NRW auch möglich ist.

Gruß Leon


----------



## Ulli3D (7. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nur bei der örtlichen Behörde?*

In NRW brauchst Du eine Sondergenehmigung,  um die Prüfung außerhalb der zuständigen Kreisverwaltung abzulegen,


----------



## Anglero (7. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nur bei der örtlichen Behörde?*



Kokiri schrieb:


> Okay verstehe, aber vielleicht weis ja jemand, ob es in NRW auch möglich ist...


 
So wie in Bayern, nein.


----------

